# Oil cap and dipstick suction??



## ramman15 (Oct 19, 2018)

Hey everyone, today i pulled my oil cap off while the car was running and heard a deep fluttering sound. I immediately thought blow by. However there is a slight vacuum there and it's enough to make the car idle rough. I pulled the dipstick and could hear it sucking there and some oil sloshing as it pulled air in. I did some research and found a lot of people have issues with the vaccume regulator in the valve cover for their PCV system. I took the PCV vaccume regulator hose off and plugged it at the throttle body thinking the sucking would stop at the oil cap and dipstick but it didnt change a thing. Can someone point me in the right direction here? The PCV vaccume regulator is not leaking at the vent on top like many do when they fail.


----------



## ramman15 (Oct 19, 2018)

Well...... I went out and checked a friends 2.4 ecotec and it does the exact same thing. Slight suction on both oil cap and dipstick with a deep fluttering sound when the oil cap is removed. Must be the nature of these motors? I was worried at first thinking something was wrong. Guess not?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

This is normal. Should be about 14.7 PSI or so.


----------



## RODK (May 8, 2020)

I just changed the valve cover and intake manifold and I hear the same noises. It never ran like this before. After some driving I hope it will return to normal as I disconnected the battery a few times as well.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

RODK said:


> I just changed the valve cover and intake manifold and I hear the same noises. It never ran like this before. After some driving I hope it will return to normal as I disconnected the battery a few times as well.


Welcome Aboard!

Read this:
*2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues*

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

